# 6" eastern long island



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, I love Wagoneers... Posts some more pics of that baby!


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

jjklongisland;1424444 said:


> Wow, I love Wagoneers... Posts some more pics of that baby!


I second that, sweet FSJ! Makes me miss my 76 Waggy.


----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a sweet jeep. Whats the wheelbase on that rig? 318 or 340 motor? 360?


----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

im not sure of the wheelbase off hand. its a AMC jeep 360, elimated all the smog and ford 2bbl added an edelbrock performer intake and 4bbl carb. really wakes it up.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats cool... Looks like it handles the plow just fine...


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Such a sweet rig!!! Priceless set up..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking setup


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Friend of mine had a 2door loaded in the rear with tools and chains. The thing was a tank and he carried the chains to tow others, he was never stuck with it.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

jjklongisland;1424444 said:


> Wow, I love Wagoneers... Posts some more pics of that baby!


X2. Really unique rig you got there!


----------



## Kuliwobby (Oct 20, 2011)

I love those old wagoneers.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice rig I am going to post pictures of mine soon


----------

